# Some new Rams



## joker

Managed to get a bunch of my favorite Rams recently, Israeli bred stuff. Took a bit of everything and put some pairs together, so far I have a German blue spawn hatched out and eating, maybe some EBR fry in amongst them too. Plan on spawning a nice gold rams next.


----------



## joker

A gold male I have.


----------



## cb1021

Beautiful gold ram.

Can you post photos of the rest of your adults?


----------



## joker

Thanks and Ya sure, I'll try and get something up soon.


----------



## joker

A gold female from my bunch. Crossing this female with the male below. Put them together to spawn tonight.


----------



## joker

The EBR male I picked for the cross.


----------



## joker

Another male EBR, washed out in this pic.


----------



## joker

Some German blue females, again a little washed out from the lighting. Most of my fish are segregated so this is the best "group shot" I can provide, it's a look at em anyway.


----------



## skylane

Nice RAMS 
Like the fry pic , looking good man.

Clem


----------



## joker

Thanks, I have an EBR x gold ram spawn that just hatched out today. They should ? be be nice but I'm looking for something in this spawn that will resemble a ram I had a few years ago. Pic is of one of the males I had and is what I'm looking for or at least a resemblance. I may have to breed them further to double genes but I'm still anticipating seeing what will turn up.


----------



## joker

Some newly hatched rams, EBR x gold.


----------



## Harry Muscle

What are your water parameters like? Are you using RO water?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## joker

Tap water in the city here is very conducive to the propagation of South American cichlids or any other fish requiring such water parameters. Tap water can have a variable pH, 7-8.5, and TDS from 180-220 on average. To breed all my fish I use strait tap water but to hatch eggs sensative to osmotic pressure I cut the tap water with distilled until the TDS is below 100. I don't usually use RO because I can easily adjust the ph of distilled.


----------



## skylane

I guess you buy distilled water for this purpose. The eggs are in how many gallons of distilled/tap for hatching, 5g or less? Or I should say tank size for hatching?
I have some gold RAM pairs, they have already spawned
once , so next time if I get eggs I'll pull them into another smaller tank to hatch them out?

Clem


----------



## skylane

skylane said:


> I guess you buy distilled water for this purpose. The eggs are in how many gallons of distilled/tap for hatching, 5g or less? Or I should say tank size for hatching?
> I have some gold RAM pairs, they have already spawned
> once , so next time if I get eggs I'll pull them into another smaller tank to hatch them out?
> 
> Clem


These are my Gold RAMS BTW, they are in my community tank , about 5 of them , 2 pairs and an alpha an betta pair who seem to be bonded. Should I separate the pair in their own tank for breeding, or just pull the eggs as I see them? I have 10g tanks set up and running ATM, just wanted to know what is the best set up for breeding them???
Thanks,

Clem


----------



## joker

To propagate almost any fish I set up a tank for just that pair . My ram breeding is done in various sized tanks 10-30 gal. depending on what I have up and open, things are always in flux. I hatch and raise most of my fish in some hatchery tanks I have that are designed for artificially raising of discus fry, found they work well with other species also. Hatching tank does not have to be huge, 5-10 gal should suffice.


----------



## skylane

Ok thanks, I'll try and get the pair on their own and see. I have a nice 10g with some pots and smooth stones, they spwaned on the the stones last time.

Clem


----------



## j.thomson

joker said:


> Thanks, I have an EBR x gold ram spawn that just hatched out today. They should ? be be nice but I'm looking for something in this spawn that will resemble a ram I had a few years ago. Pic is of one of the males I had and is what I'm looking for or at least a resemblance. I may have to breed them further to double genes but I'm still anticipating seeing what will turn up.


let me know when they are ready to go ill take some off your hands !! thanks


----------



## planter

Yeah me too


----------



## joker

Would be willing to get you some nice fish guys but I'm in Winnipeg, would consider shipping for you if you really wanted them though. Clem I can't see those Rams of yours, guess I have to download an app. Here are the fry from the EBR x gold cross, they'll be free swimming when I get home after work I'm guessing. Lots of little eyes there, very good hatch!!


----------



## skylane

That's amazing dude, you got the touch for these difficult fish breeds. Yes we can do something about getting some of your fine down here!!! We like the same fisheees too, glad we kept the contact going! 
It's the breeders like you that employ quality that I appreciate the most, your a good reason why a Breeders section on this site would be helpful to most people, your work in this field could help alot of new people and it is one of the most talked about subject, IMO. Keep your threads going sir , lots of good stuff here , nice to see the eyes on the fry shot!!!

Clem


----------



## af9444

skylane said:


> That's amazing dude, you got the touch for these difficult fish breeds. Yes we can do something about getting some of your fine down here!!! We like the same fisheees too, glad we kept the contact going!
> It's the breeders like you that employ quality that I appreciate the most, your a good reason why a Breeders section on this site would be helpful to most people, your work in this field could help alot of new people and it is one of the most talked about subject, IMO. Keep your threads going sir , lots of good stuff here , nice to see the eyes on the fry shot!!!
> 
> Clem


If you're looking for some of the Israel stock, I sent a bunch of blues and eb rams to Mike at Finatics over a week ago. He should still have some


----------



## cb1021

af9444 said:


> If you're looking for some of the Israel stock, I sent a bunch of blues and eb rams to Mike at Finatics over a week ago. He should still have some


Are you Johnny?


----------



## af9444

No, Andrew. I don't know who Johnny is


----------



## cb1021

Ah okay sorry nevermind. Do you have photos of the rams you sent to Mike? They are my fish but have always been wary of hormones.


----------



## af9444

I get them from Danzinger Farms. As far as I've been told they are not hormone fed like the Asian ones. I have a few pairs that have started pairing up and laying.


----------



## skylane

af9444 said:


> I get them from Danzinger Farms. As far as I've been told they are not hormone fed like the Asian ones. I have a few pairs that have started pairing up and laying.


Hi Andrew, this is Clem.
It's funny you mentioned Mike over at Finnatics , I was just there on Sunday. I saw blue accuras , and some balloon type EBRs, and some GBRs that were kinda small?
Now did you import yours directly from Israel/Holland, Danzinger farms the Discus breeder???
The fish at Mike's looked nice by the way but I'm not sure if they were yours, maybe sold them out..haha!! Keep in touch, or PM me anytime to talk

Sorry if your post got hijacked, Joker...

Clem


----------



## joker

No problem guys, have at er! If a post generates intrest in our hobby and gets people talking it's all good.


----------



## joker

A few hundred Rams, German blue, gold x EBR cross and some EBR's I think. Can't remember what's in there anymore, know it's lots! Lol


----------



## skylane

I like it a lot, it looks crazy in there!!!😂
I got some GBR pairs, and eggs. I think they are Andrew's Israeli strain he sold to a lfs here at Finnatics , real nice fish and showing good pairing up,and spawning too!!!

Clem


----------



## joker

Ya all this stuff originates from Danziger adults. Think they sourced their original stock from Germany and don't feed methyltestosterone, very important.


----------



## skylane

Good to know dude, it has been frustrating with a lot of fish dying, as the ones I bought from a lfs of late. I guess I got the real deals , some nice GBRs are doing well AMD hopefully get another spawn from them . I have my breeding tanks set up now for the eggs😂 
I got two females with a male , but the alpha female won't allow her near the male. The alpha laid eggs about a week ago, but the other female is ready to spawn, but the male doesn't want her, I think they're a bonded pair now and the other female is in the way, so I'm thinking to remove her and leave the pair on their own??

Clem


----------



## joker

Remove the spawned out female and leave the one full of roe, they will spawn! I swap out fish at will, if the females ovaries are ready to go they will spawn. I've watched tanks with hundreds of Rams and what I noticed is males don't care who it is long as she's willing! Lol


----------



## skylane

Yes, I agree but thanks for letting me know about the females,


----------



## skylane

skylane said:


> Yes, I agree but thanks for letting me know about the females,


I guess pair bonding is not always the case, I will try this case the other female is ready, I mean ready!!! The other female that already spawned owns that guy as her own, really neat to watch their breeding behaviors.

Thanks 
Clem


----------

